# This is soooo wrong



## Michigal

For those of you that haven't seen this, thought I'd post it here:
*PETA Applies to take ownership of haunted lighthouse;
Seeks National HQ for its Fish Empathy Project*

Yup, that PETA. The Penfield Reef Lighthouse in CT has a fairly well documented ghost. Hopefully, if PETA gets it, Fred will kick their butts out of there.
:finger: 
P.S.
I too am a PETA member:
*P*eople *E*ating *T*asty *A*nimals


----------



## skeletonowl

i hate PETA. Don't they realise life is a foodchain? we are at the top and the only thing greater is death. or when we kill eachother.

that being aside lighthouse are interesting ghost stories.


----------



## Otaku

I dropped a comment on the PETA site and asked that they leave the lighthouse alone. There's got to be a hundred other places they can find to hole up and spew their hypocritical BS.


----------



## Michigal

Otaku, I didn't even think of doing that. I'm off to leave my comment, thanks!


----------



## slightlymad

Should read Hairy Smelly people apply to operate light house


----------



## Revenant

Those PETA clowns ignore the most obvious things: If God didn't intend for us to eat animals, then why did he make them out of meat?

Silly, silly people.


----------



## Michigal

Did you realize one of their stances is that no one should have any pets? Or there should be no service animals? Because that's all animal slavery. All animals must be free, according to them. And besides monetarily supporting the Animal Liberation Front, which has bombed laboratories, one of their vice president is a diabetic, who takes insulin to live, which was developed using animals, and in fact was made out of beef and pigs, until they went with the recombinant.
Mike C from the other forum found a video on you tube by Penn and Teller. I don't have the link offhand, but at you tube, search for "penn teller b*llsh*t peta" and you'll find it.


----------



## Revenant

The Animal Liberation Front, in addition to bombing laboratories, has also released infected animals into the streets. So far there haven't been any outbreaks as a result, but what happens when these moralizing morons release a swarm of animals with something like smallpox or ebola and the human population makes contact with them?

I love how they liken hunters to Nazi torturers. It's so frightening and horrifyingly painful for an animal to die by being shot. Apparently it's much more peaceful to break your leg and lie on the ground freezing and starving to death while rats and insects swarm into your eyesockets and nostrils eating your soft tissues while you're still alive. And of course being chased down and torn apart alive by predatory animals is such a fulfilling and dignified way to pass on. If these fluffheads knew anything about the natural world -- which by and large, they don't, at all -- they'd realize that a hunter's bullet is one of the quickest and least painful deaths any animal in the wild could pray for.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

They targeted reptiles and herp owners not to long ago by putting out false facts and scaring people with the very few extreme circumstances that happen now and then.

as a snake owner and occasional herp owner I was furious.


----------



## skeletonowl

PETA PETA PETA man leave the ghosts alone


----------



## BuriedAlive

I applaud PETA's conviction to make life better for animals, but many times they are such misguided hippocrits. I don't want to see animals tortured either, but facts are facts. A) Anytime they've used prescription drugs or gone to the hospital, they are consenting to using animals (mice, etc.) for research. B) Humans are meant to eat meat. We are omnivores, and even our genetic make-up dictates this. Eyes facing forward are indicative of predators. Forward facing eyes in mammals are for depth perception to attack prey, while most grazing animals (the prey) have side mounted eyes so they have a broader visual range to detect predators. Our teeth also hint to our predacious nature. Incisors are for tearing flesh. C) To lay fault at people for wearing fur is to deny our own existence. Imagine if PETA was around when cavemen discovered that wearing animal hides helped keep them warm. IF PETA had their way, the human race would be extinct.


----------



## Lagrousome

or naked???


----------



## Michigal

I posted a followup on my site, it looks like Fairfield wants it pretty badly. And a couple days before I found the news release, I was contacted by a reporter for the Fairfield County Weekly. After the phone interview with me, I got the news release, and sent it on to him with the words, "run with it." Well, he did. The story is online. I'm the Sue Clark in the story. 
The caption he put under the lighthouse picture: PETA would like to hug fish here.


----------



## Evil Andrew

BuriedAlive said:


> Humans are meant to eat meat. We are omnivores.....


Where can I get a steak and a baked potato ......


----------



## debbie5

I think they should liberate the bacteria in their gut and dust mites on their eyelashes first...."Pick the mite out of your own lashes before pointing out the mites on others."


----------



## Spooky1

So if eating fish is bad and fish eat other fish ..... then fish are bad and should be put to death (or grilled with a little lemon)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

meat is murder...tasty tasty murder hahahaha


----------



## Tralan

PETA would be an okay organization if they'd fight actual fights instead of doing "Glam Battles." Meaning, if they'd stop making a huge stink over little things just to get attention and actually battle the stuff that matters. 

That kid from T2 let some lobsters go in a Claifornia grocery store... mind you, he didn't take them to the ocean to be set free. Oh no. He let them go in the store. Which is one thing because he's a pothead moron. But then when interviewed, the president of PETA applauded him. Cuz, ya know, the lobsters were MUCH better off being dried out and dying on a supermarket floor than in a tank of water. That's one example that really stuck out in my head.

As for them trying to acquire a haunted lighthouse... I hope the ghost doesn't mind a bunch of sissy lala roommates.


----------



## Papa Bones

Vegetarian: an old Indian word meaning "bad hunter"


----------



## The Archivist

I wonder how GothicCandle would handle this thread. She's a vegetarian. 

I'd be a vegetarian too if Bacon grew on trees!!


----------



## nixie

As an animal rights activist and vegan, I have a serious problem with PETA for their often times rediculous, in-your-face, extremism. I obviously agree with their aims, and applaud much of their work, but the vast majority of what ends up in the public eye actually works against the cause. Their tactics have created a stigma for people like me who take a personal stand for animals in a realistic, non-confrontational way. People just assume that we're all like PETA and hate us all. PETA would get much further with their cause if they didn't so often resort to anger, scare, and gross-out tactics. People are already prepared to disregard the message before they even hear it. No one takes them seriously, and they make animal rights a big off-putting joke to many. It makes me sad.
...stepping off soap box...


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

How come no one ever fights for the plants' lives? Poor plants are living creatures too with no voice to speak out against the Harvest. Who will take a stand to defend the lives of our green companions - all they want is to be left alone and provide us our oxygen. Where's PETP when you need them


----------



## fritz42_male

Whilst a lot should be done to be 'humane' to feed animals (I know, I have visited battery chicken farms and slaughterhouses), the old sayin of 'nature, red in tooth and claw' is very true.

Watch a killer whale slamming into a pack of seals and flipping one around like a basketball or watch a lion bringing down a Wildebeest - the prey usually suffer a painful and not very quick death. What would Peta do about these situations? You can't turn a carnivore into a vegetarian in nature.


Vegetarianism is fine but nothing beats a medium-rare grain fed steak cooked on a charcoal BBQ with a good relish!


----------



## debbie5

Save The Ringworm! Down With Cruex!


----------

